# Tonmac Milling Machine



## chadr (Dec 6, 2020)

I went to look at a Tonmac knee type milling machine yesterday.  I don't find anything on this brand in any forums but I did find a few references to Tonmac on the web.  The bed is probably around 40" wide but could have been 50", it has pulleys to change the speeds, it probably weights around 2500 pounds, made in China, has one shot oiling system, 2 hp.  It appears to be in good condition and may have been rarely used.  I was hoping to find some information on it but haven't been able to so far.  I should have noted the serial number and any information on there.

Attached is the only picture I have of it at this time.


----------



## chadr (Dec 7, 2020)

I did find out its an x6320a serial number 0040315.  I still haven't been able to track down a parts diagram though.  There are similar models from other companies that I have been searching on.


----------



## brino (Dec 8, 2020)

You're right......very little info out there on these.

I found a few hits of machines for sale, and this page:
https://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/tontec2015
with this quote:


> Tontec Technology Investment Group Co., Ltd. Is one of six listed companies in Chinese machine tool industry. Former Nantong Machine Tool Plant, Nantong International Co., Ltd. Registered trademarks include: "Nantong Machine", "TONMAC", "TONTEC". The main products of the company are vertical machining centers, horizontal machining centers, gantry machining centers, CNC milling machines, CNC lathes, radial universal milling turret milling machines, vertical and horizontal milling machines, CNC roll milling machines and surface grinder etc.



So, it looks to be made by a large industrial supplier.

That machine looks like to in good shape, from the single photo provided......no rust on the table or the knee dovetail.
DRO too!

Can you post more photos?
If you get to see it again get pictures of the info plates, and motor plates.
Is it 3-phase? Can you power this thing?

-brino


----------



## chadr (Dec 10, 2020)

brino said:


> You're right......very little info out there on these.
> 
> I found a few hits of machines for sale, and this page:
> https://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/tontec2015
> ...



Hey Brino - I've decided to pass on the sale for now, so it is unlikely I'll get to see it in action.  It is 3 phase however.  I ordered a phase converter the other day so I would be able to power it if I needed to.  I ended up finding a larger machine (Seiki XL MDV3) with 10x50 table, power feed, and DRO as well so I passed on the Tonmac.  I've offered to the seller of this Tonmac to power it up with my phase converter so he can take some video of the machine in action, perhaps so the next potential buyer can see it working.  I don't know much about milling machines yet but I figured I should get the big heavy machine at a lower cost and take my chances with it.


----------

